# Տեղեկատվական Տեխնոլոգիաներ (ՏՏ) > Հեռահաղորդակցություն > Համակարգչային ցանցեր >  DNS Server

## Ապե Ջան

Domain Name System (DNS) - ը որոշում է Domain - ի Ip հասցեն:
Օրինակ՝ *www.akumb.am*->*174.120.10.219*:
Սա կարող եք տեսնել՝ *nslookup* հրամանով: Օրինակ՝ nslookup www.akumb.am

C:\Users\AS-PC>nslookup www.akumb.am
Server:  *google-public-dns-a.google.com*
Address:  8.8.8.8

Non-authoritative answer:
Name: *akumb.am*
Address: * 174.120.10.219*
Aliases: * www.akumb.am*

*www.akumb.am* - ին հարցումները ուղարկվում է DNS - ի օգնությամբ, ու քո տվյալ պահի DNS - ը, օրինակ Google - ի՝ 8.8.8.8 կամ 8.8.4.4 - ով:

Էականորեն DNS Server - ի փոփոխությունը ազդում *բրաուզինգի* վրա: Այդ իսկ պատճառով է ստեղծված այլընտրանքային DNS սերվեներ, որոնք ես հիմա Ձեզ կներկայացնեմ:

Google

8.8.8.8 
8.8.4.4

Level 3 Communications (Broomfield, CO, US)

4.2.2.1 
4.2.2.2 
4.2.2.3 
4.2.2.4 
4.2.2.5 
4.2.2.6

Verizon (Reston, VA, US)

151.197.0.38 
151.197.0.39 
151.202.0.84 
151.202.0.85 
151.202.0.85 
151.203.0.84 
151.203.0.85 
199.45.32.37 
199.45.32.38 
199.45.32.40 
199.45.32.43

GTE (Irving, TX, US)

192.76.85.133 
206.124.64.1

One Connect IP (Albuquerque, NM, US)

67.138.54.100

OpenDNS (San Francisco, CA, US)

208.67.222.222 
208.67.220.220

Exetel (Sydney, AU)

220.233.167.31

VRx Network Services (New York, NY, US)

199.166.31.3

SpeakEasy (Seattle, WA, US)

66.93.87.2 
216.231.41.2 
216.254.95.2 
64.81.45.2 
64.81.111.2 
64.81.127.2 
64.81.79.2 
64.81.159.2 
66.92.64.2 
66.92.224.2 
66.92.159.2 
64.81.79.2 
64.81.159.2 
64.81.127.2 
64.81.45.2 
216.27.175.2 
66.92.159.2 
66.93.87.2

Sprintlink (Overland Park, KS, US)

199.2.252.10 
204.97.212.10 
204.117.214.10

Cisco (San Jose, CA, US)

64.102.255.44 
128.107.241.185

Valuehost

217.112.42.15
217.112.33.3

Ահա, կարող եք փորձել: Ամեն մի DNS աշխատում է տարբեր արագությամբ:
Իսկ այստեղ, ստորին հատվածում տեղադրված է DNS Server - ի կարգավորումների պատուհանը:

----------

MrKaren (05.06.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Webmin* - ի օգնությամբ ինչպե՞ս կարգավորել *DNS* սերվերը:
Շնորհակալություն:  :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*DNS request timed out.
    timeout was 2 seconds.
Server:  UnKnown
Address:  10.15.10.1

Non-authoritative answer:
Name:    mail.ru
Addresses:  94.100.191.203
          94.100.191.204
          94.100.191.201
          94.100.191.202
*

Ի՞նչ խնդիր է սա: Ինչի՞ց կարող է 2 վայրկյան ուշանալ պատասխանը:

----------


## Shah

> *DNS request timed out.
>     timeout was 2 seconds.
> Server:  UnKnown
> Address:  10.15.10.1
> 
> Non-authoritative answer:
> Name:    mail.ru
> Addresses:  94.100.191.203
>           94.100.191.204
> ...


ապեր, մի անգամ արդեն բացատրել եմ.


```
DNS request timed out.
    timeout was 2 seconds.
Server:  UnKnown

```

նշանակում ա, որ DNS սեռվերը անուն(domain name) չունի, ոչ թե երկու վայրկյան ուշանում ա IP-ն որոշելու պրոցեսը:
պրոբլեմ չեմ տեսում:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> ապեր, մի անգամ արդեն բացատրել եմ.
> 
> 
> ```
> DNS request timed out.
>     timeout was 2 seconds.
> Server:  UnKnown
> 
> ```
> ...


Հա, բայց ես էլ քեզ ասել ել, որ կա էլի ուրիշ մի այդպիսի ԴՆՍ սերվեր, որ էլի Domain Name չունի, բայց 2 վայրկյան չի ուշանում: Դրա լոկալ IP 192.168.3.11 - է, կարողա՞ դա կապ ունի, որ ստանդարտ IP չի 192.168.x.x - ով ինչոր:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Հարգելիներս. 
Հարցս ուղղում եմ ցանցային լավ մասնագետներին, ովքեր քիչ թե շատ տեղյակ են DNS Server-ից ու աշխատանքի պինցիպներից: 

Այս պահին ինքս օգտվում եմ Բիլայնի ինտերնետ կապից: Դժգոհ եմ նրա տրամադրած *DNS Server* - ի աշխատանքից, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ, մտածում եմ, որ *այլընտրանքային* ԴՆՍ - ները ավելի դանդաղ կարձանգանքեն հարցմանը, քան հենց իմ երկրում գտվող, իմ հետ ավելի ցածր պինգով տեսանելի սերվեները, ու հենց իմ պրովայդերինը:

Հիմնականում, Բիլայնի ԴՆՍ-ներից միայն ես եմ դժգոհ, չգիտեմ ինչի:  :Sad: 

Էսպիսի մի հարց: Եթե ես հարցում եմ կատարում օրինակ՝
www.akumb.am - ին, ի՞մ պրովայդերի ԴՆՍ սերվերը արագ կպատասխանի այդ հարցմանը, թե՞ հնարավոր ա որ օվկիանոսից այն կողմ գտվող՝ Google - ի ԴՆՍ-ը ավելի արագ պատասխանի իմ հարցմանը, քանի որ գիտեմ, այսօր ամենահզոր ԴՆՍ սերվերները Գուգլինն է:
Շնորհակալություն:

----------

